# Wizard of OZ .... Witch smoke..... instant



## Hotdemonfuzz (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi everyone

This is my first post so please let me know if i do something wrong.

My problem is in the Wizard of Oz when the witch appears out of no where... i need instant smoke but cannot put a smoke machine due to no power and lack of space... I believe i saw some beads a while ago that claimed to produce instant smoke when broken, has anyone every heard of or used these? if so do you know where i can buy them online or in AUS?

I'm open to any suggestions you guys and girls have  

thanks very much

Jack

If you need more info i can get it for you.


----------



## venuetech (Apr 18, 2012)

we used a CO2 fire extinguisher.


----------



## coasterboard (Apr 19, 2012)

venuetech said:


> we used a CO2 fire extinguisher.



I love it when the best solution is also the simplest. I'm definitely going to use this one


----------



## What Rigger? (Apr 20, 2012)

I've seen this used in a multitude of productions. The sound it makes is also kinda cool (pardon the pun).


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 20, 2012)

venuetech said:


> we used a CO2 fire extinguisher.


IF you do go this route, please make sure it's an EXTRA fire extinguisher and label it clearly "EFX ONLY--NOT for Fire Fighting!" or some such. Should an actual fire occur, you don't want someone attempting to use a partially depleted or empty extinguisher. I'd paint it a non-red color also.


----------



## Les (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm not sure how well this product works, or if it's available in your area, but there is "fog-in-a-can"

Fantasy FX Professional Haze Spray "Fog In A Can" Diffusion 8oz. (Ships By Ground Only) - Filmtools
_The disclaimer does indicate that the haze may be virtually invisible without well-placed lighting to shine through the particulate_.

I'm also with Derek on painting the fire extinguisher some non-standard color if you go that route. I know that in some U.S. jurisdictions, abandoned fire hydrants are painted black, but any color other than red, white or silver (along with a "SPECIAL EFX" label) should work.


----------



## kicknargel (Apr 25, 2012)

Fog in a can is way under-powered for what you need. It's a very thin haze, mostly for a party in your dorm room.


----------



## Sayen (May 5, 2012)

We filled a pair of 50 gallon trashbags with fog from a regular party grade fog machine, then whooshed it out from offstage where the witch entered. Worked perfectly.


----------



## Hotdemonfuzz (May 6, 2012)

Hey guys

thanks very much for the Idea's the Co2 effect looks cool on Youtube  That is the effect i am looking for, but just to clear up the details

all I need is a regular co2 fire extinguisher
then I just place it where I need it and press the button at the time, or use a solenoid valve and remote control it

that sounds to simple, am I missing something?

thanks


----------



## sk8rsdad (May 6, 2012)

That's about it. Be careful in your selection of CO2 extinguisher. Some of them scream like a banshee.


----------



## Wood4321 (May 6, 2012)

And be careful, liquid CO2 can cause instant frostbite. Never point it at anyone.


----------



## beastprin1 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey, I see almost all of the responses suggesting a CO2 fire extinguisher, but they're very expensive to buy.....so what do you do?


----------



## techieman33 (Jul 10, 2013)

beastprin1 said:


> Hey, I see almost all of the responses suggesting a CO2 fire extinguisher, but they're very expensive to buy.....so what do you do?



You can get some that can be refilled. You should have a fire extinguisher shop in town, they might rent you some for the effect, then they'll just refill them when your return them.


----------



## beastprin1 (Jul 10, 2013)

Fire extinguisher shop??? I'll ask around....Do you think 1 CO2 extinguisher could work 30 times? That's about how many times it will be used (from tech, to dress rehearsals, to performances)?


----------



## techieman33 (Jul 10, 2013)

beastprin1 said:


> Fire extinguisher shop??? I'll ask around....Do you think 1 CO2 extinguisher could work 30 times? That's about how many times it will be used (from tech, to dress rehearsals, to performances)?



Google "fire extinguisher service orlando" There are probably a few of them in your area. We have at least 2 shops here in a city of 160k people, so I know you have to have some too. Mainly they service the fire extinguishers in businesses. They do things like annual inspections, training, servicing, and pretty much anything else you can think to that has to do with fire extinguishers.

edit: No I doubt one will last for 30 shows. It depends on the size, duration, etc. to know for sure though.


----------



## jwolfkill (Jul 11, 2013)

techieman33 said:


> Google "fire extinguisher service orlando" There are probably a few of them in your area. We have at least 2 shops here in a city of 160k people, so I know you have to have some too. Mainly they service the fire extinguishers in businesses. They do things like annual inspections, training, servicing, and pretty much anything else you can think to that has to do with fire extinguishers.
> 
> edit: No I doubt one will last for 30 shows. It depends on the size, duration, etc. to know for sure though.



You might also check with industrial/commercial gas companies (you know, the ones that provide welding gases and the ones that provide CO2 for soda fountains). They may be able to rent you a cylinder large enough to hold enough CO2 for the entire run with an appropriate valve. That could save you the trouble of refilling a fire extinguisher over and over.

And I'll echo what was said above - a pressurized gas absorbs a tremendous amount of heat when it is release. A several-second release of CO2 can chill a metal valve to the point that flesh will freeze to it, so be careful!


----------

